# Car Hire & Getting Around the Philippines for 59 days



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

I would appreciate some advice on car hire and getting around the Philippines. In order to get relevant feedback, I figure it’s best to explain what I’m aiming to do first; so please bear with me whilst I try to do that. My wife and I shall be arriving in Manila in Jan 2015 on a 59-day visa. We regard ourselves as fairly seasoned expats and travellers, having lived and worked in the Middle East for over 10 years and travelled world wide, including pack packing for 6-months through developing countries such as India (and the Philippines many years ago). Still fit, healthy and enjoying life, we are now considering retiring to the Philippines, so the purpose/ aim of our trip is to visit as many locations as is reasonably possible within the given period and identify a location suitable for our retirement. Having said that, we have no intention of racing around from location to location, as in our experience, this only serves to tick a load of boxes and one ends up learning very little about the people or the locations. With so many places to see, we’ve decided that it’s advisable to choose only a few of our preferred locations and check those out. As we initially feel drawn to the Central/ Southern Philippines, we want to check out Davao, Cebu, Bacolod and Iloilo first, time permitting.

I’ve read loads of articles on various websites advising visitors/ tourists against driving a car in Manila and I get that. We shall use taxis and jeepneys to get around Manila. However, when it comes to Davao and the places mentioned above (we intend to catch an internal flight from Manila down to Davao or Cebu), we would like the freedom that comes with having a hired car. For example, we like the concept of being able to plonk our suitcases in the boot of a car and driving! Not booking hotels in advance, but simply driving up to one that we like the look of and if it’s unsuitable, just driving on to the next one. Having the freedom of being able to explore the surrounding areas of the large cities at our leisure. The benefits of being able to check out different areas for potential retirement locations, in detail if we want, without having to catch a string of jeepneys or depend on taxis. 

I believe the flexibility of having a car to get around for our purpose cannot be overstated. I’m not going to mention the negatives because you guys will probably do that. As soon as we’ve seen enough of one particular area, we are considering returning the hire car and then travelling/ flying to the next location where we would start the process again. The thing is: 
(1) Will this method of travel work in the Philippines?
(2) If you don’t agree with the car hire concept, how would you go about exploring the areas mentioned above, bearing in mind that we want to be as free, independent and flexible as possible in order to achieve our aim? (aim mentioned above)
(3) What do you perceive to be the negatives/ benefits of our plan to hire different cars at different locations, bearing in mind that we are continually moving on and cars usually have to be returned to the original pick-up-point?
(4) Can you recommend any decent, reliable, honest and reasonable car hire companies, either national or local?
(5) Are there any particular ‘quirks’ or scams for that matter, related to hiring cars in the Philippines that we should be aware of?
(6) We have valid UK driving licences. How long are they valid for in the Philippines?

I appreciate that local transport is supposed to be frequent in most places and inexpensive. However, please remember that we only have 59 days on our first visit and would like to make best use of our time. If we decide to settle in the Philippines, we shall have plenty of time to enjoy the jeepney and taxi experience at that stage.

Finally, our itinerary is flexible; if we find it is all becoming too much, rather than stick to a schedule, we shall simply get to a nice place, relax and enjoy ourselves. The most important aspect is to make sure that we have an enjoyable experience. Any advice from members already living in the Philippines would be appreciated.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Traveling in the Philippines*



mabrouk said:


> The thing is:
> (1) Will this method of travel work in the Philippines?
> (2) If you don’t agree with the car hire concept, how would you go about exploring the areas mentioned above, bearing in mind that we want to be as free, independent and flexible as possible in order to achieve our aim? (aim mentioned above)
> (3) What do you perceive to be the negatives/ benefits of our plan to hire different cars at different locations, bearing in mind that we are continually moving on and cars usually have to be returned to the original pick-up-point?
> ...


1. In most parts of the Philippines, this method of travel will work but I also suggest that you hire a driver at the same time, it would be worth it.
2. If you don't use a rental car and driver, there are other methods of travel, bus, jeepney, tricycle, taxi, etc., cost of which will vary from place to place according to distance traveled.
3. All vehicles rented must be returned to the original rental location and the fuel tank filled. 
4. You would need to research car rental locations located where you intend to travel. Remember that the Philippines doesn't have car rental businesses that are nation-wide covered.
5. There can be, you just have to be extremely careful, even with the taxi system.
6. They should be good for the length of time you will be here.
7. If you do your own driving, remember that driving in the Philippines is the same as in the USA.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Unsure of your budget but there's a bus system that could save a ton of money and get you to your desired spot, once there you can use the tricycle guys, short runs might cost a 12 peso's per person, longer runs 40 peso's total for both of you. Stick close to the highways you can catch a bus either direction to the mall or where ever, ask for bus stop locations or simply stand on the side of the hwy or major road and wait for a bus, you might need to ask questions, most people can figure out what your saying but not all sadly so there's gonna be a communication problem.

This isn't your first trip to the Philippines, it's been a while unsure of how long but.....Oh boy....once you exit the terminal its a free for all, locals standing out there to help you with luggage, they want tips, not just one guy, two guys carrying the same bag and wanting money. It's not called the worst airport without cause, fair warning even to seasoned travelers get ready to get BBQ'd.

You want to carry and get as much small change as you can, coins 100, 50 and 20 peso bills ect.. people don't have much money so they can't make change or they just want you to pay up, this can cost you and add up, banks don't give out change, they hand out 1000 or 500 peso bills, same with ATM machines, usually 1000 peso bills.

I prefer to drive here because I want some piece of mind and don't see any benefit in a stranger taking me around the town, most of these drivers go to all the usual tourist traps and have no clue where the cool spots are because their dirt poor and many of their customers are Philippine citizens, they're not as adventurous as Westerner's, the driver claim's to be experts but it's all wash, it's like going to horse riding ranch, you take off on one side of the building and you end up on the there side, same route. Your correct on flexibility and if your out of Manila I think it would be great to rent out a vehicle.

Driving here is fun but keep in mind if you hit someone and it wasn't your fault but 100% their fault no matter what, pedestrian, drunk driver, heart attack victim, J-Walking, think of any possible situation, it's gonna be your fault if he gets hurt or killed.

Lastly patience is a virtue I've had to take to the extreme along with some lost personal space, peace and quiet.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

This is timely. The wife and I are going there to spend Christmas with her family(I know. Insert witty comments about family here ). We were thinking of renting a car outside of Manila to get around this time. 

Rental costs are insane it seems like.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> Rental costs are insane it seems like.


If you're saying this then you know Hertz and Avis etc are in the Philippines. Europcar is the one I always use but with a driver and just to get me from NAIA to Angeles.

Myself, I've considered buying a car for one of my brother in laws with the stipulation it's mine to use while on vacation. I have the benefit of knowing these guys for 30+ years so know they're trustworthy enough for this to work though.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> 1. In most parts of the Philippines, this method of travel will work but I also suggest that you hire a driver at the same time, it would be worth it.
> 
> JimnNila143, thanks for your direct response to my queries. Could you please elaborate further on the reasons why you feel it’s worth hiring a driver? Have you gone down that route yourself in the Philippines? I can see that it may be useful to have someone with you that speaks the language and of course, they will know their way around better than us. There is also the added bonus of not having to worry about accidents as I assume responsibility for that remains with the driver. However, I’m weighing this up against my own experience and what mcalleyboy states re the drivers not always being as expert as they make out and often aren’t on the same page as to what Westerner’s are actually looking for. We can’t always blame the drivers of course for not knowing what we want because we all enjoy different things. For example, my wife and I belong to what appears to be becoming a rare breed these days i.e. we really don’t like spending time in malls shopping for clothes etc and certainly not for ‘touristy tacky’ gifts etc. In many places, taxi drivers get commissions for taking you to gift shops and tourist traps and it can become a real pain. Visiting fresh fish markets, food stalls and supermarkets for getting ingredients to cook our own food is a different matter, that we do enjoy; however, as we’ll be staying in hotels, that won’t be a consideration during our 59 day stay. Then there’s the additional cost to consider, not only for hiring the driver, but the associated costs of providing his food and accommodation along the way as well as any entrance fees that incur. Don’t get me wrong, we’re not miserable when it comes to money and we’re willing to pay for something if it’s worthwhile. When we were in Thailand, we hired a driver and he was a great guy. He could speak English which was key, he was able to help us with ordering different local foods etc and he was extremely flexible all round. All in all, it was a great experience. However, I have known friends who haven’t been so lucky, and they suffered from some of the points raised above. I do believe that if you manage to get the right driver, at the right price and they speak reasonable English, hiring one with the vehicle can indeed improve the quality of one’s short stay in a country. As we shall have to go through the car hiring process on a number of occasions, I’m slightly concerned about the hit and miss aspect of getting a good driver and the potential additional costs.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Unsure of your budget but there's a bus system that could save a ton of money and get you to your desired spot, once there you can use the tricycle guys, short runs might cost a 12 peso's per person, longer runs 40 peso's total for both of you. Stick close to the highways you can catch a bus either direction to the mall or where ever, ask for bus stop locations or simply stand on the side of the hwy or major road and wait for a bus, you might need to ask questions, most people can figure out what your saying but not all sadly so there's gonna be a communication problem.
> 
> This isn't your first trip to the Philippines, it's been a while unsure of how long but.....Oh boy....once you exit the terminal its a free for all, locals standing out there to help you with luggage, they want tips, not just one guy, two guys carrying the same bag and wanting money. It's not called the worst airport without cause, fair warning even to seasoned travelers get ready to get BBQ'd.
> 
> ...


Mcalleyboy, many thanks for your detailed post, most appreciated. For your information, we are not on a tight budget per se, yet at the same time we are always careful with our money. We like to think that we’re generous with our family and friends and don’t mind spending money on essential, quality items. 

I hear what you say about ‘saving a ton of money’ if we used the bus system and tricycle guys option. Another member has mentioned that he found car hire to be expensive in the Philippines and from the online research that I’ve done, I’m inclined to agree; hiring a car appears to be the most expensive consideration after accommodation – depending on one’s choice of accommodation of course. However, we’re already spending a large amount of money on flights etc to get to the Philippines, and we don’t want to ‘penny-pinch’ in the wrong areas. As of the time of writing, we’re inclined to concur with your view that hiring a car outside of Manila is the way to go in our situation. We don’t want to lose sight of the fact that we’re going to the Philippines to explore potential locations for our retirement; getting around easily and comfortably is a key component of that process.

Anyhow, thanks for your tips on using public transport. We shall definitely be making use of it, if and when we actually retire to the Philippines.

Your advice/ warning on arriving at NAIA is valid and noted, thanks. I believe that when travelling, people are at their most vulnerable around airports and bus terminals. Basically I work on the premise that 90% of people who approach me at these locations may have an ulterior motive for doing so. When one moves away from airports and bus terminals, the figures are reversed and at least 90% of the people you meet are usually very genuine and helpful. I hope members don’t read too much into that one, it’s just about being extra careful when travelling.

Sound advice too re having small bills available for tips etc. I’ve always found there’s a balance to be struck with tipping. In some cities I’ve been to, the main problem was dealing with beggars. There are those that try to ignore them and refuse to give a single ‘penny’. Very often the result was that the beggar would continue to follow them around for ages or if they were on a train, just sit there on the floor in front of them, staring into their eyes for half an hour or longer, pleading for money and trying to make them feel uncomfortable. Others opt to hand over a few ‘pennies’ which is practically nothing to the Western tourist but gladly accepted by the beggar and they move on, leaving the traveller to get on with enjoying their holiday. Clearly one cannot tip everyone they meet but there’s a balance to be struck between paying a few pennies/ pesos to solve a problem and paying nothing, but giving oneself a lot of grief. I won’t go into the morals or the principles involved with these issues and it really is up to the individual traveller as to how they deal with it.

NAIA sounds like it’s going to be another ‘experience’. Thanks for the ‘heads up’ on our expected ‘greeting’. Forewarned is forearmed as they say.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hiring a driver worth a hoot*



mabrouk said:


> JimnNila143 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In most parts of the Philippines, this method of travel will work but I also suggest that you hire a driver at the same time, it would be worth it.
> ...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mabrook,

The driver I am talking about is the one who works for the car rental business that you rent a vehicle from. The only other way would be if your wife has a family member who has a driver's license and knows how to drive and knows where places are located. Whenever my wife and I need the use of a vehicle and a driver, we had a friend who owned a vehicle, an SUV, who took us where we needed to go. We paid him well and he was with us all the time we were away.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Had the mall location wrong*



mcalleyboy said:


> mabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > Mabrouk your not a rare bread and you do sound like a seasoned expat. These drivers claim to speak English, example my last driver his mother was a teacher and we didn't speak much the first time he took us to Manila but on the second run I wanted to change that, boy was that a mistake, and like you I prefer shopping where the tourist don't go the prices are 1/3 or less and the experience is so much better.
> ...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I drive here and one of the biggest problems you might have is finding your way around. Streets and addresses are poor, at best. You can waste a lot of time and you might find yourself in areas where you don't want to be. I did it the other day in Manila. I hate going there.

A GPS would be critical but I am not sure how well they work here. I have a Garmin but I have not gotten the PH maps yet.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I've previously hired cars (self-drive) from Manila airport (NAIA) using both Avis and Hertz without any major issue. I've got no experience of driving in other parts of the country, though. I see that you are not intending to drive in Manila and I would not recommend driving in Manila unless you or someone with you knows the way and the traffic conventions. 

There are very good road maps (blue covers) sold in Ace Hardware, National Bookstore and other places - the one for Manila is excellent and I would be literally lost (many times!) without it.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> mabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > Mabrouk your not a rare bread and you do sound like a seasoned expat. These drivers claim to speak English, example my last driver his mother was a teacher and we didn't speak much the first time he took us to Manila but on the second run I wanted to change that, boy was that a mistake, and like you I prefer shopping where the tourist don't go the prices are 1/3 or less and the experience is so much better.
> ...


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> I drive here and one of the biggest problems you might have is finding your way around. Streets and addresses are poor, at best. You can waste a lot of time and you might find yourself in areas where you don't want to be. I did it the other day in Manila. I hate going there.
> 
> A GPS would be critical but I am not sure how well they work here. I have a Garmin but I have not gotten the PH maps yet.


DonAndAbby, appreciate your input thanks. As mentioned earlier, we won’t be driving in Manila on our initial visit. However, we’re very interested to hear that GPS is available in the Philippines (PH). We would definitely seek to make use of a GPS in the areas we are going to, Davao, Cebu etc. Has anyone else got experience of using GPS in the Ph and do you know if the areas we are going to are covered?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

metmanph said:


> I've previously hired cars (self-drive) from Manila airport (NAIA) using both Avis and Hertz without any major issue. I've got no experience of driving in other parts of the country, though. I see that you are not intending to drive in Manila and I would not recommend driving in Manila unless you or someone with you knows the way and the traffic conventions.
> 
> There are very good road maps (blue covers) sold in Ace Hardware, National Bookstore and other places - the one for Manila is excellent and I would be literally lost (many times!) without it.


metmanph, thanks for the advice on good road maps; we'll put it on our list of 'must haves'.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

mabrouk said:


> DonAndAbby, appreciate your input thanks. As mentioned earlier, we won’t be driving in Manila on our initial visit. However, we’re very interested to hear that GPS is available in the Philippines (PH). We would definitely seek to make use of a GPS in the areas we are going to, Davao, Cebu etc. Has anyone else got experience of using GPS in the Ph and do you know if the areas we are going to are covered?


It works! In my case I carry my iPad and use map to get me around the Philippines! But if you are outside your vehicle, please hold on tight to it as there are snatchers;

You can buy Gps here but what I learned the reliable ones are expensive about $500


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Had the wrong location*



mabrouk said:


> mcalleyboy said:
> 
> 
> > mcalleyboy, thanks for that. This is the sort of info I like to get. Good clear advice on a tried and tested, local eating joint. I’d by-pass 100 chain restaurants to get to the sort of place you describe. I just love finding good, local, 'back street' restaurants that sell quality food. Couldn’t care less if the décor is rubbish as it often adds to the character of the place. I used to frequent a back street restaurant in the Middle East where the owner sat behind a grubby front desk; behind him, the wall sockets and plugs had all been wall-papered and the pictures on the wall were something else. But the food! WOW. To die for as they say. When friends and family came over to visit, they always insisted on being taken there, and would argue amongst themselves as to whether or not they preferred going to the back-street restaurant over the 5-star hotel restaurants. It’s all about the food, the ambience and of course, the company. Don’t be shy about sharing any more of your favourite back street haunts. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> mcalleyboy said:
> 
> 
> > My wife told me that the mall I talked about above is in "Pasay" Manila.
> ...


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Garmin GPS*

Still on the subject of ‘Car hire and getting around the Philippines’, does anyone know where we could purchase a new Garmin GPS in the Ph? Are there chains similar to the USA’s ‘Best Buy’ in the Ph? I’m thinking along the lines that if we do purchase a Garmin, it would be sensible to buy it from a reputable chain. That way, if something goes wrong with the device on our travels, we may be able to visit another branch to get assistance in resolving the problem, without having to return to the city of purchase. Wishful thinking or a possibility?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Gps*



mabrouk said:


> Still on the subject of ‘Car hire and getting around the Philippines’, does anyone know where we could purchase a new Garmin GPS in the Ph? Are there chains similar to the USA’s ‘Best Buy’ in the Ph? I’m thinking along the lines that if we do purchase a Garmin, it would be sensible to buy it from a reputable chain. That way, if something goes wrong with the device on our travels, we may be able to visit another branch to get assistance in resolving the problem, without having to return to the city of purchase. Wishful thinking or a possibility?


There's a chain called CDR King (they only accept cash and give out written receipts- can you believe that) they have an online store and it lists all their products (pictures). High quality electronic spots like Best Buy ect... I don't think they exist as chain stores in the Philippines but privately owned probably, if a product is returned.... any store or chain store, you have a limited time to bring it back to the same store, something like 3-10 days to bring in the product, better the same day, I've had to do this, with receipt, if you want your money back it won't happen, you'll have to pick another product from the store.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Something like a Garmin will be expensive compared to the west. I'm not aware of any consummer laws in the Philippines and if there are they certainly are not enforced. If you do buy anything expensive try and make sure it has an international guarantee, otherwise your pretty much on your own.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mabrouk said:


> Still on the subject of ‘Car hire and getting around the Philippines’, does anyone know where we could purchase a new Garmin GPS in the Ph? Are there chains similar to the USA’s ‘Best Buy’ in the Ph? I’m thinking along the lines that if we do purchase a Garmin, it would be sensible to buy it from a reputable chain. That way, if something goes wrong with the device on our travels, we may be able to visit another branch to get assistance in resolving the problem, without having to return to the city of purchase. Wishful thinking or a possibility?


Can't you get one in Ireland and load the Philippines map from Garmin's website before you go? I'd doubt it breaking there would be an issue with proper care. Had mine 8 yrs and no issues.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Can't you get one in Ireland and load the Philippines map from Garmin's website before you go? I'd doubt it breaking there would be an issue with proper care. Had mine 8 yrs and no issues.


cvgtpc1, thanks for the comment. Certain models will not accept maps of Asia. We recently sold an older model because of this. Yes, we could purchase a new one in UK but (a) from a guarantee and repair perspective, it’s usually better to purchase the item in the country where one plans on living and (b) we're really keen on keeping the weight of our luggage down; every little bit soon adds up. 

It’s a little concerning to read other members’ comments about poor customer service when it comes to returning goods etc. in the PH. Still, it is what it is and we expect the benefits of living in the Philippines to outweigh the negatives. 

We’re also aware that a GPS can usually be hired with the vehicle for approx. PHP 120 per day; more food for thought.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

GOOGLE car, van for rent with driver, Philippines, I'm sure you will be able to cut a deay with one of them for the entire 59 days to take you where ever you want to go.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Car Rental – Thinking outside the box*



pakawala said:


> GOOGLE car, van for rent with driver, Philippines, I'm sure you will be able to cut a deay with one of them for the entire 59 days to take you where ever you want to go.


Pakawala, I’ve already googled ‘car rental’ and one tends to end up with much the same results as googling ‘car rental with driver’. Thanks all the same.
No problem, apart from the fact that the rates being charged by these car hire companies are very high, with or without a driver.

We aren’t looking to rent a car in Manila, but rather Cebu and Davao. At the lower end of the market, the average daily rate for a Toyoto Vios 1.3L appears to be around the PHP 2,800 mark. With a driver, you’re talking another 70% or so on top. These are crazy prices, especially when you consider what has been said in previous posts about the unknown quantity of the driver, other associated costs and the overall pros and cons. I appreciate that one can ‘haggle’ down the price and I have no problem on that front. However, we really aren’t looking to rent a car for the whole 59 days. For example, we would stay in Manila for 3-4 days to ‘acclimatise’ and perhaps another 3-4 days on our way out. Nor do we want to be driving around every single day, so the benefits gained by booking ‘long term’ would be offset by days sitting around the hotel/ beach etc. not using the car. If the daily/ weekly rates are reasonable, one doesn’t mind having the car sitting around for a day or two doing nothing; not so with these rates.

Anyhow, I’ve just remembered what we did years ago in India and in some other countries. We used to ‘suss out’ a decent English-speaking taxi driver and then negotiate a deal to rent him and his vehicle for the day. This was never too difficult a task as these guys usually prefer to get a job with one customer rather than hunt around the city all day competing with other taxi drivers for fares. Taxi drivers aren’t daft, so with the prospect of further days taxi hire, they are usually very keen to please by providing a decent service. The end result, we were usually happy and so was the taxi driver. On one occasion, I recall we chose the wrong driver (no need to go into details), no big problem, we simply said goodbye at the end of the day and chose a different one two days later.

All things considered, I’d be very surprised if we can’t do a similar deal with an enterprising taxi driver in Cebu and other cities for between PHP 1,000-1,500 per day, with the promise of more work. Even if we had to pay more, it would still end up cheaper that renting the car ourselves and certainly cheaper than renting one with a driver. Moreover, we only need to hire the taxi as and when we need it. This concept would also negate the problem of having an accident if we were driving. Finally, we get ourselves a local taxi driver who will certainly know his way around. The key is choosing a good guy. At this stage, I would say problem solved! It's good to talk/ share ideas.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mabrouk said:


> Anyhow, I’ve just remembered what we did years ago in India and in some other countries. We used to ‘suss out’ a decent English-speaking taxi driver and then negotiate a deal to rent him and his vehicle for the day. This was never too difficult a task as these guys usually prefer to get a job with one customer rather than hunt around the city all day competing with other taxi drivers for fares. Taxi drivers aren’t daft, so with the prospect of further days taxi hire, they are usually very keen to please by providing a decent service. The end result, we were usually happy and so was the taxi driver. On one occasion, I recall we chose the wrong driver (no need to go into details), no big problem, we simply said goodbye at the end of the day and chose a different one two days later.
> 
> All things considered, I’d be very surprised if we can’t do a similar deal with an enterprising taxi driver in Cebu and other cities for between PHP 1,000-1,500 per day, with the promise of more work. Even if we had to pay more, it would still end up cheaper that renting the car ourselves and certainly cheaper than renting one with a driver. Moreover, we only need to hire the taxi as and when we need it. This concept would also negate the problem of having an accident if we were driving. Finally, we get ourselves a local taxi driver who will certainly know his way around. The key is choosing a good guy. At this stage, I would say problem solved! It's good to talk/ share ideas.


Perfect idea! We've had the same price offered by taxis but never took them up on it.

In AC you can get a trike for a week for that much. Text when you need him.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think 1000-1500 peso for a day is a bit ambitious but it's probably the way to go. When we are in the islands we just hire a van with driver day by day.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Taxi Driver – Negotiating a Daily Rate*



Gary D said:


> I think 1000-1500 peso for a day is a bit ambitious but it's probably the way to go. When we are in the islands we just hire a van with driver day by day.


Gary D, I’ve been doing more research and 1,000 pesos would seem to be a very reasonable starting point for negotiation. Click on the link below, scroll down to the penultimate paragraph and check out the last sentence re daily rate. I have no intention of trying to rip off the taxi driver as these guys have to earn a living, but it’s always best to start negotiating from a lower rather than a higher price. Besides, I find that taxi drivers are usually very good at defending their own corner when it comes to pricing. Finally, there’s nothing stopping one from upping the price or adding a good tip at the end of the day, if and when you get good service. 

Transport in Cebu City - Lonely Planet Travel Information


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

One thing I really recommend you bring are rechargable external battery packs you can plug a phone into in a pinch. Last trip I just happened to always be away from a power source and these would've been really handy. Now part of my travel kit.


----------

